# Collet stuck to nut ??? Router B&D KW1600E



## stelios2000 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi
i have a problem.
I bought this router and made some work with it...it is great.
I tryed to change the bit but the new bit was smaller so i had to change the collet also.
I read again and again the manual but i cant find it how can i take it off and install a new one...
I attach two pics in case i describe it wrong.
thanks in advance
stelios


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

those stay togother . You get a new nut and collate. You can get them in like 1/4'' 3/8" 1/2" I would get all 3 if you can the 3/8" you don't use very often unless you can get a good buy on the bit's. Make sure that you get the right size and not in MM if they came that size


----------



## stelios2000 (Dec 26, 2011)

No, it is a Black & Decker...
But in the packet has one nut with this collet inside and 3 more collets ...
So if i wanted to use the 3 spare collets i must buy new single nut???
that is weird....


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Stelios,
it is indeed weird for there to be the other collets but not nuts, if they were to permanently stay affixed.
There is a lip on the inside of the nut so if you were inserting the collett for the first time and pushed it in you would feel a slight 'click' as it became seated in the lip/groove. I suspect it should be removable to go with the other collets but is being rather stubborn. I am sure there are several people who may be able to help you with a list of try this'. But I have never had mine stuck like this so cannot advise.
But be careful you dont damage the collet when trying.
Good luck


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

stelios2000 said:


> No, it is a Black & Decker...
> But in the packet has one nut with this collet inside and 3 more collets ...
> So if i wanted to use the 3 spare collets i must buy new single nut???
> that is weird....


Hi stelios - It appears that's the way it is being done in the UK. I found a parts breakdown with a 1/2 collet and nut with 6.35 and 8 mm collets. The safest way would be to pick up a dedicated nut for each collet but they can be seperated. 
You need to collapse the center part of the collet very carefully to get it to release the nut. You need to be careful not to damage the collet in the process. I have put this type collet in my Hitachi without a bit and carefully hand tighten the nut until the collet collapses enough to release the nut. Now you can unscrew the nut but the collet will stay in the arbor. A couple of gentle taps will get the collet out if it hasn't been tightened to much. Before doing this make sure the collet and collet seat are clean.
Admittedly kind of a risky procedure but doable. Good luck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi stelios

May I help , go to the tool box and find a sockets that just Fits in the small hole of the collet nut, put both items in your hand and tap it on the work bench, the colllet ring should just pop out, select the one you want to use, put it in place and tap it on the work bench and your set to use the new size.. 

==


----------



## stelios2000 (Dec 26, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi stelios
> 
> May I help , go to the tool box and find a sockets that just Fits in the small hole of the collet nut, put both items in you hand and tap it on the work bench, the colllet ring should just pop out, select the one you want to use, put it in place and tap it on the work bench and your set to use the new size..
> 
> ==




Sorry i didnt understand.....
my mistake


----------



## stelios2000 (Dec 26, 2011)

Bob can you explain it again? or draw it? pics?
sorry for this
.................................
Hohn,
I intend to do the same, But i didnt found any online-shop to sell B&D Nuts and Collets for my router...
only this site
powertoolspares(.com)
but it seems to have problem...i cannot make check out
thank you both

stelios


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Sorry I don't have a B & D but the Colt collet is almost the same type, hope this helps.

You may need to use a bigger socket to hold the collet nut up off the bench top and JUST Tap the smaller socket with a hammer to push it out of the collet nut.

====



stelios2000 said:


> Bob can you explain it again? or draw it? pics?
> sorry for this
> .................................
> Hohn,
> ...


----------



## mech-e (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder if that might ever be useful for my Rigid router.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Stellios,

Another thing to keep in mind is that, for Europe, some of the collets may be metric.

EG; 8mm

Bob's idea is great but if you plan to change shank sizes frequently, I would try to obtain a couple of spare nuts .


----------



## stelios2000 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi again,
No i understand what you meant my friend Bob...I will try this later.
Thanks again.
---------------------------
Dear James i intend to buy 3-4 nuts but can you tell me a online shop to buy them?
Cause i didnt find any....
thank you


----------



## stelios2000 (Dec 26, 2011)

stelios2000 said:


> Hi again,
> *NOW *i understand what you meant my friend Bob...I will try this later.
> Thanks again.
> ---------------------------
> ...


...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Stelios,

Can the store that sold the router let you know where you are able to get service and repairs?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

stelios2000 said:


> Hi again,
> No i understand what you meant my friend Bob...I will try this later.
> Thanks again.
> ---------------------------
> ...


Hi - Here's a place out of the UK. Don't know if that helps any but may be a place to start.
Buy Spare Parts for Black & Decker KW1600E Router - KW1600E Type 1 - Powertool Spares


----------



## stelios2000 (Dec 26, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Hi - Here's a place out of the UK. Don't know if that helps any but may be a place to start.


Yeah, i have found it via google some time ago and made an account and select 3 nuts...
But it has problem to checkout.
when i choose to check-out the page is not loading some days now....
---------------------
Dear James,
The store i bought it, is a general store and have some tools but nothing else.
I am stuck .........


----------



## stelios2000 (Dec 26, 2011)

After many attempts i found out that this collet doesnt get out of the nut and all the other collets gets in this collet/nut to work....
it should write this on the manual...
anyway...Thank you all for the help.


----------

